# Tree question



## lindasdorpers (Aug 8, 2015)

what tree is this branch from? I have a bunch in my yard and I've never known what they are called.


----------



## mfalconer (Jul 12, 2014)

not sure where you are.... but it looks like a type of Elm. Does this seem possible? Siberian elm are commonly planted...


----------

